# Stay away from the meatball(red zone)



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Lyft is charging customers xtra and not paying one cent of it to drivers. Lyft! Why should drivers pick up people at base while Lyft is pocketing the extra money because there isn’t enough drivers for the demand?

It is not worth going to concerts, pro sports, etc... Let the passengers walk, take a bus or call a cab. Taking these rides is an insult to being a driver.

There is ZERO chance I will pick up anyone who is paying prime time while I am receiving base.


----------



## Svoloch (Oct 1, 2017)

Your last 100 rides statistics are awesome ! 41% goes to Lyft ! Welcome to Lyft Community!


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Interesting statistic, for sure. I guess it being visible is market specific. Even though I only care about what I make, it would be nice to see what the numbers are at a glance.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Interesting statistic, for sure. I guess it being visible is market specific. Even though I only care about what I make, it would be nice to see what the numbers are at a glance.


That specific statistic is meant to confuse drivers. It's lipstick on a pig.

Lies, damn lies and statistics.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I did some ranting about this when PPZ first started.

This was from the Mustache Managed app that showed PT. Lyft was charging riders PT and giving us nothing.



















Or giving a whopping $1.66 and charging riders 150%. GTFOH Lyft



















I've done VERY little Lyft since PPZ. I only do it when I'm sure I can **** Lyft like a Tijuana hooker


----------



## 10G (Jul 21, 2015)

Here's my when lyft started the ppz bullshit. Look at blue location dot. I'm in a 225% zone, but my power zone is 2-3 miles away.


----------



## Svoloch (Oct 1, 2017)

It’s simple - Lyft has enough uber rejects, slaves on their rental, exclusively Lyft platform moronic super ants to cover most demand during those busy times. 
Don’t like it - decline or let it run out.
Hint: decline their bs 20-30 times during super busy times and ppz will magically appear near to you.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I took 2 guys from airport to a hotel in the last 2000000 seconds ... pax needed to piss , so I stopped at a Gas Station... 4 Lyft/Uber drivers at that gas station ... around 1pm ? 
Pretty soon they will be guaranteeing pick up under 30 seconds .


----------



## BoromirStark (May 23, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> It is not worth going to concerts, pro sports, etc... Let the passengers walk, take a bus or call a cab. Taking these rides is an insult to being a driver.


I think that if you can time your arrival well before the event let-out, you can "have your cake and eat it, too", avoiding the crowds. This request came in about half hour before a Nats home game let-out. The PPZ amount (which is *terrible* UI because it obscures driver's in-app view of both 1) where demand "hot spots" are 2) home market bar graph demand schedule 3) earnings tab) was less than half of my actual bonus, yet I doubt the distance I drove would by itself qualify for a multiplier.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

F*ub*a*r* does similar. If you see red or orange zone but no dollar amount, you get paid base rates, F*ub*a*r* is charging the customer a multiplier, but, it gives the driver nothing.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Lyft is charging customers xtra and not paying one cent of it to drivers. Lyft! Why should drivers pick up people at base while Lyft is pocketing the extra money because there isn't enough drivers for the demand?
> 
> It is not worth going to concerts, pro sports, etc... Let the passengers walk, take a bus or call a cab. Taking these rides is an insult to being a driver.
> 
> There is ZERO chance I will pick up anyone who is paying prime time while I am receiving base.


I wonder why my Lyft app doesn't show the average over the last 100 rides


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

I saw prime time 25% on my last ride I got nothing. An early ride I got $1.50. I’m not sure how they get away with this.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Jennyma said:


> I saw prime time 25% on my last ride I got nothing. An early ride I got $1.50. I'm not sure how they get away with this.


I noticed at a concert last night that for a millisecond it showed a 50% PT on trip requests but it disappeared quickly.

I wonder if anyone's been able to hack a way to get back old PT multiplier?

If so please PM me lol.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Lyft is charging customers xtra and not paying one cent of it to drivers. Lyft! Why should drivers pick up people at base while Lyft is pocketing the extra money because there isn't enough drivers for the demand?
> 
> It is not worth going to concerts, pro sports, etc... Let the passengers walk, take a bus or call a cab. Taking these rides is an insult to being a driver.
> 
> There is ZERO chance I will pick up anyone who is paying prime time while I am receiving base.


That has been going on for awhile. I am amazed that drivers would head into downtown after concerts, ball games, events and sit in traffic while getting non-surge rates knowing that everything is surging and that Lyft employees and investors are laughing at them put money in their pockets. The same goes for snowstorms or floods. Yesterday we had the heat wave in Cleveland and pings were coming from every direction with no surge. I didn't take a single one and I did that for a few hours lol.



TomTheAnt said:


> Interesting statistic, for sure. I guess it being visible is market specific. Even though I only care about what I make, it would be nice to see what the numbers are at a glance.


Lyft won't show the numbers. In fact, they have stopped showing the investors some of the numbers stating that it was too complicated for them to understand......yes, that was Lyft talking about their investors and their reply when asked why they won't be showing them the numbers investors need to make a rational decison to invest in them (shouldn't take numbers to know not to invest in them but for the those focused on investment technicals these are quite important indicators)


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

If I am looking at my phone right as the ping goes through, I see a flash of green on the screen for less than a second, but it never stays. It is a green box. Only when I am in a primetiming area.

Most of the time though, if I am near a yellow area, to me it means turn off Lyft and only do Uber. Even doing baserate Uber is better than getting cheated by lyft.



New2This said:


> I noticed at a concert last night that for a millisecond it showed a 50% PT on trip requests but it disappeared quickly.
> 
> I wonder if anyone's been able to hack a way to get back old PT multiplier?
> 
> If so please PM me lol.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I play both apps and if Uber is showing a surge, I just turn Lyft off. They are gonna have to sweeten the pot for me, and it seems I haven't seen any PPZ's since about March. Once I was Lyft only, now I realize how bad they both are and I have to work for the one this is paying more.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

welikecamping said:


> I play both apps and if Uber is showing a surge, I just turn Lyft off. They are gonna have to sweeten the pot for me, and it seems I haven't seen any PPZ's since about March. Once I was Lyft only, now I realize how bad they both are and I have to work for the one this is paying more.


For night shift I am seeing some PPZ "afterhours" 3-5 am Fri and Sat nights

I was like you too. I thought lyft was a little better because we got primetime. I wasn't happy with uber primarly because of the dollar surges. But then, every advantage lyft had, they flipped. Sad, now uber's dollar surges not as bad.

The only advantage lyft has now over uber is the little yellow man for 90% of pickups. Oh, and easier to go offline. Everything else with lyft is worse.

Even if Uber isn't surging, I boycott lyft for swindling. I am not the only one. Night shift we are seeing increasingly longer pick up distances compared to Uber. It's going to pick up soon, Lyft is going to have to do something because they are going to start getting 20-30 minute wait times for pax.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Lyft is charging customers xtra and not paying one cent of it to drivers. Lyft! Why should drivers pick up people at base while Lyft is pocketing the extra money because there isn't enough drivers for the demand?
> 
> It is not worth going to concerts, pro sports, etc... Let the passengers walk, take a bus or call a cab. Taking these rides is an insult to being a driver.
> 
> There is ZERO chance I will pick up anyone who is paying prime time while I am receiving base.


Better yet, just deactivate Lyft


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

I ignore the entire PPZ most days. If I find myself suddenly in the middle of one, I'll stay online to get a bonus on the next ride, but 9 times out of 10 that ride is NOT coming from the PPZ area. I don't know what Lyft is drinking. Surge doesn't exist in Cleveland/Akron market anymore and hasn't since Lyft's IPO. $1.65 is not an incentive. It's an insult.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

Rosalita said:


> I ignore the entire PPZ most days. If I find myself suddenly in the middle of one, I'll stay online to get a bonus on the next ride, but 9 times out of 10 that ride is NOT coming from the PPZ area. I don't know what Lyft is drinking. Surge doesn't exist in Cleveland/Akron market anymore and hasn't since Lyft's IPO. $1.65 is not an incentive. It's an insult.


They like to throw me an unusually high PPZ and then give me a ride 20 minutes away. Still not happening, even for $9. Decline and the PPZ disappears.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

The PPZ has only been profitable for shorties. I had on up to $7.75 and it was for 3 miles away ?

My $4 ride turned into $11.

But I’ve gotten $9 and up and those were +25 miles where primetime would have been better.


----------

